# Hổ trợ giảm cân bằng thực phẩm dễ tìm nhất



## rvxbinhphuoc (22/10/21)

Hổ trợ giảm cân bằng thực phẩm dễ tìm nhất Có rất nhiều phương pháp giảm cân an toàn mà hiệu quả. 7 loại thực phẩm dưới đây, Cân phân tích 2 số lẻrất thích hợp làm món ăn vặt trước hoặc sau khi vận động để có được thân hình thon thả như ý muốn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trứng gà Lợi ích: Một nửa dưỡng chất trong trứng gà là protein, cùng 8 loại amino axit đặc biệt quan trọng với giá cân phân tíchquá trình sinh trưởng và tái sinh của các tế bào cơ và xương trong cơ thể. Lời khuyên : Sau khi vận động 20-30 phút, ăn trứng gà luộc là cách bổ sung năng lượng rất tốt của các vận động viên. Sữa chua Lợi ích: Trong sữa chua có chứa vitamin B1, B2, A, canxi, axit folic, magiê dễ được cơ thể hấp thụ và tiêu hoá. Hàm lượng amino axit phong phú trong sữa chua giúp làm giảm căng thẳng thần kinh, là thực phẩm lý tưởng cho những người hay thức đêm. Lời khuyên : Ăn sữa chua 30 phút sau khi vận động có tác dụng nhanh chóng hồi phục thể lực. Kê Lợi ích: Kê chứa hàm lượng phong phú các chất cần thiết cho cơ thể như amino axit, protein, magiê, canxi… Lời khuyên: Do hàm lượng protein tương đối cao, nên vận động sau khi ăn kê 3 tiếng, để có thể tăng cường khả năng hồi phục của cơ thể, phòng tránh tình trạng mệt mỏi vào ngày hôm sau. Chuối tiêu Lợi ích: Chuối tiêu chứa nhiều vitamin. Quan trọng hơn, trong chuối tiêu có các nguyên tố kali, natri, giúp bổ sung lượng nước và đường cần thiết cho các cơ. Lời khuyên: Chuối tiêu rất dễ tiêu hoá và hấp thụ, nên có thể vận động sau khi ăn 30-40 phút. Đối với các loại hình vận động trong thời gian dài, nên dùng nước ép chuối tiêu, để có thể hấp thụ đươc các chất điện giải tốt hơn. Lưu ý: Nên 3-4 ngày ăn 1 lần để tránh bị dị ứng Cá hồi Lợi ích: Chất protein trong cá hoàn thiện nhất, dễ được cơ thể hấp thụ, là thực phẩm tốt nhất giúp thúc đẩy các cơ phát triển. Trong cá hồi có chứa axit béo mega 3, giúp bôi trơn các khớp, giảm các chứng viêm. Lời khuyên: Tốt nhất nên vận động 3 tiếng sau khi ăn cá. Các loại đậu Lợi ích: Các loại đậu chứa hàm lượng protein, chất xơ phong phú, nhiệt lượng thấp, rất có lợi cho sức khoẻ. Lời khuyên: Nên ăn trước khi vận động 2-3 tiếng, và ăn trong thời gian dài. Lưu ý: Với người khó tiêu hoá các loại đậu, có thể ngâm nước 8-10 tiếng, sau đó nấu cơm đậu thập cẩm. Như vậy vừa có thể đảm bảo dưỡng chất, vừa dễ tiêu hoá. Cà rốt Lợi ích: 1 củ cà rốt có thể cung cấp lượng vitamin A gấp 60 lần nhu cầu 1 ngày của cơ thể, lượng vitamin C phong phú. Đây cũng là chất chống oxy hoá mạnh, có tác dụng tiêu trừ các phần tử tự do sản sinh trong quá trình vận động. Lời khuyên: Đây là món ăn vặt tuyệt vời trước và sau khi vận động. Lưu ý: Nước ép cà rốt đã tiêu trừ các thành phần khó tiêu hoá, giúp cơ thể dễ hấp thụ hơn. Một số thực phẩm không nên dùng khi muốn giảm cân Không ăn gì? Không nên uống các loại đồ uống như soda, Cân phân tích 4 số lẻcó ga như coca-cola, rượu, nước trái cây đóng chai có nhiều đường Không nên ăn thịt lợn ướp trừ jambon. Không nên ăn đồ ăn có bột như bánh ngọt, bánh xốp, bánh pizza, bánh trứng, ngũ cốc tẩm đường, khoai tây rán Không nên ăn các loại trái cây sấy khô, mứt ngọt, trái cây có dầu Không nên ăn mayonnaise. Không nên ăn mỡ lợn, nước xốt, mỡ rán, bơ rán Không nên ăn các loại rau chế biến sẵn. Không nên ăn các loại có nhiều mỡ như cá ngừ, cá hồi Không nên ăn sữa đặc hoặc fomát trắng trên 25%. Hạn chế ăn thịt chế biến sẵn, thịt có nhiều mỡ như thịt cừu, thịt ngỗng, thịt vịt.


----------

